# Engine wont turn over - Help



## AWDLAUNCH (Sep 5, 2011)

So I have a 01 Passat in the shop, she stated the waterpump was making a ton of noise, and now that its here, it just wont turn over, What do you guys think?


----------



## bcarlo (Mar 17, 2009)

AWDLAUNCH said:


> So I have a 01 Passat in the shop, she stated the waterpump was making a ton of noise, and now that its here, it just wont turn over, What do you guys think?


 :thumbdown: I'm thinking you bashed my thread cause your from Idaho and there aint much to do there


----------

